# All My Worms Are Gone! *** Happen?



## GrowRebel (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay it's been about a month since I checked on the worms.  I've gone that long before with no ill effects.  I check them out to separate the castings.  As I thought most was castings with some food left, but NO WORMS ... I looked through the casting and NOTHING ... usually they are bundle up in the casting.  I would get large handful of worms not NOTHING ... What happen?  How could they all be dead?

Well no more worms after this!:angrywife:  It's been over a year since I got them and they never paid for themselves in this time.  

I just can't believe they all died with no trace!:confused2::huh:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

muwahaha, I stole em ,

No but on a serious not, Sorry to hear man. sounds weird lol. I don't think they'd decay that quick into the soil, do you?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you feed them in the last month?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 7, 2011)

mayhaps they went south for the winter...:rofl: jk, that sucks dude. You sure their dessicated lil worms corpses aren't lurking? :confused2:

7GE


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

What have you been feeding them?

I have gone without feeding mine for over a month with no problems.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 7, 2011)

Look deeper ;-)

eace:


----------



## soil (Dec 7, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What have you been feeding them?
> 
> I have gone without feeding mine for over a month with no problems.



yea whats your diet reb 

i go a month sometimes too. 

the only thing i can think of is that they ran out of paper an scraps , unless they were somehow poisoned ?

i feed mine with everything , with every species of mold known an never had a prob. 

one thing i noticed about mine is i never get no "tea" , but i would imagine my holes underneath are just clogged with castings. (irrelevent )

when worms dont like their home , they *always* try to get away before they die..... they dont care for my compost can too much so they are always tryin to escape ..... so im guessin when they cant escape , they die.

too wet ?
ever notice them tryin to leave ?
too dry ?
100% castings (no paper or food at all) ?


they need carbon (paper) just as much as food. they will also die very fast if its too dry?



hate to hear that reb . 







hope you an your family is doin alright ... aint heard from ya in awhile. 
soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, they can decompose that fast.

It was something you did, so think about it.

After having worms for over a year, I killed an entire bin with a rookie mistake and killed them quick. Got happy with cantaloupe and watermelon rinds and some other *food* because I was going away for a couple of weeks. Created a anaerobic (?) situation in the bin. Luckily, I didn't pack the other bin quite as tight and they survived just fine. Still are.

I cleaned the bin and started again with European Nightcrawlers so I would have a supply of fishing worms. I'm loving them, they really rip through ALL the bedding rather than staying close to the top like the RW. Seem to work better with my peat based bedding. A little slower composting than the RW, but not by much. Now, I have a bin of each, RW and Euros.

Isn't there any cocoons in the castings? The eggs should still be there.

Too wet and too much food will kill them WAY faster than too dry and too little food.

@Soil
No tea is a better thing than a lot of tea. Means you aren't over watering the bin and keeping it too wet.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

That liquid that drips out of the bin is not a tea, it is leachate


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 7, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That liquid that drips out of the bin is not a tea, it is leachate


:yeahthat: :goodposting: 

And very hot. I'll dilute it and use it around the house on big stuff in the ground. Not on the mj though.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: :goodposting:
> 
> And very hot. I'll dilute it and use it around the house on big stuff in the ground. Not on the mj though.
> 
> Wet



It sure is hot...I poured mine onto my soil and let it cook for a while. Poured it on my mj once and only once and will never do that again:holysheep:


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 7, 2011)

That's probably why I don't see any ... they completely decomposed ... there was a lot of fruit flies in the bin, but I've had them before and they didn't seem to do any harm.

Man what a great lost of worm life.:rant: I had a good amount too :doh:... I haven't been able to see if they are any eggs.  When I clean it out I will check, but that's it for me and worms ... I had the food to one side of the bin and the moisture was normal for what they were use to.

 I paid $22 for 400 worms... I'm sure most were little when I got them back in April of last year.  In that time my guess it I got about 5 maybe 6 pounds of casting.  The last bash I got yield less than a pound and it was a good amount before drying and grinding up.
I just bought 15 pounds of casting from ebay for $17.:shocked:  Less than what I paid for the worms and way more than what I got in the year and a half.
Very disappointed in the yield ... and the lost of the worms.  I was planning to buy castings and keep working with the worms until I found out they all died.

Now I'll just buy the casting when I can and use the bokshi (sp) on the veggie scraps and mix that in with the soil.
Less than six pounds kept me going this long so 15 should keep me going for a long time.:ciao:


----------



## suburban (Dec 7, 2011)

Look around for a fat bird with a guilty expression!


----------



## Hick (Dec 8, 2011)

:rofl: suburban... I was thinkin' they probably went fishing..


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 8, 2011)

A memorial service will be held Friday Dec. 9 at 15:00.:fid: :cry:


----------



## soil (Dec 9, 2011)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> A memorial service will be held Friday Dec. 9 at 15:00.:fid: :cry:



you know i'll be there 


my bin is FULL of rolly pollys an gnats ..... the worms love it though. 

an if i wanted to make my money back quicker then i would separate the worms into multiple bins an shove more food in them , an they will multiply FAST.

instead i just keep the one bin for getting rid of scraps , all my cardboard , an a few lbs of castings every couple months. it might be slow to produce a lot of castings but at least i know for sure how pure an fresh mine is compared to what you buy. (laced with wood chips an peat for weight)

also i have critters that destroy my trash so all the scraps goin into the bin helps my trash too.

like i said i put every scrap in there .... very little cheese an meat though. an nothing packed with oil , but everything else , molded or not goes in. 
my worms are very happy. i run out of fish food a lot an i use a lot of worms for my swimming babies , but i will never run out.







hey wet , hows your big worms do with temps ? an how much do they eat ?

free bait would be a huge plus. but im kinda scared of how much they will eat. i cant be borrowin scraps from the neighbors , they'll think im over here starvin to death. 






reb if you still got plenty of eggs then dont give up just yet. are you low on scraps ? do you have a clue as to what happened yet ?







much love to all you guys , keep your worms fed an your babies green
soil


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 9, 2011)

@Soil

IDK about the temps yet, this will be their first winter. But they are the same family as the red wigglers (Eisenia), so they should be ok. The coldest the basement gets is 51-52*.

I'm still feeling my way AFA how much they eat. We don't generate much in the way of scraps since we eat a lot of stuff peels and all. They mainly get coffee grounds and I've made *bokashi bran* of alfalfa meal, alfalfa and soybean meal and alfalfa and wheat bran. The alfalfa meal by itself was a bit 'heavy', so I'm trying the mixtures. The worms seem to like it all. A handful or 2 on the surface every week or 2.

I also have a bag of laying mash. This will really fatten the worms up. Same deal, a handful or 2 on the surface (don't bury it, it will sour), moisten it down and the worms go nuts. IIRC, it was like $12 for a 50# bag and it will last a looooong time, well over a year.

Wet


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 9, 2011)

I knew I could count on you being there soil 

That's what was in my bin too as far as the gnats and stuff.  Last things I put in was newspaper strips, brown paper strips, computer paper strips, and a little potting soil, just a sprinkle over the top.  I feed them rotten sweet peppers, cabbage, a little onions, lettuce, coffee grounds, and I keep the food on one end.  The moisture was at the usual level.  In fact I was wondering if the casting was so toxic to them why are they always in it even when I piled it up and put fresh bedding and food ... I thought they must not have gotten the memo ... but I guess they finally did.:confused2: :cry: 

I have no idea what happen:huh: , and since I don't no way am I going through that again.  At least for now.  I'll see how the casting I buy works out.  It's still cheaper than buying fresh potting soil.  

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidayseace: :ciao:


----------



## soil (Dec 11, 2011)

The only place in the whole bin that i dont see the worms is at the very bottom , where the castings are pure an wet. its almost muddy so you can tell they cant just "swim" through it like the rest of the bin. (my bin is only bout 10" deep at the moment, the bottom 2" is like that.)

then on my compost bin , i put eggs an misc worms in there an over the last couple years they have always tried to get out of there , so i know they dont like my compost.  the only thing different in the two , is the amount of food an paper , an the bin is a 33 gallon trash can so its very deep...... its proly 2 1/2 to 3 foot deep with compost right now. the moisture levels are alright and there is _enough_ food in there but they just wont stay put. 

i dont care bout the ones in the compost bin but its more info for everyone to suck up if needed. 

hopefully you find a good casting dealer with lil to no filler. 

Reb , i cant say this enough. The compost and/or castings are the single most important thing that makes my mix a "good soil". i been workin my *** off for three years to get my mix right (soakin up major amounts of info in the meanwhile) and i finally got it to where there is no food needed till week 3 or 4 of bloom. beautiful dark green!




soil


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

If you put to many onions in the worm ben it will chase the worms out.


----------



## soil (Dec 12, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If you put to many onions in the worm ben it will chase the worms out.



thank you very much ozz , i really never heard of that .. or didnt suck it in when i read it. 

i use a lot of onions , so i will be careful an that might even be why they dont like my compost bin.







soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :rofl: suburban... I was thinkin' they probably went fishing..



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 14, 2011)

look around for a big hunting/fishing store around you, likely they sell their worm castings (most buy or raise tons of worms resulting in tons of castings). I get mine for $2/30# bag. I have 30 bags sitting in wait currently, most of which have plenty of live worms crawling about inside!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

> I get mine for $2/30# bag.



What store is this?


----------



## Hick (Dec 14, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What store is this?


"ditto".. they're closer to $30 for 2# around these parts.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 14, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What store is this?




A local hunting/fishing/outdoors store...won't mention names, but it's a mom/pop run place which has millions of $$ in inventory and sells all baits including worms! I'd wager many lake communities would have something similar. The store I get mine from actually raised it's price from $1/30# bag last year when all of us started buying in bulk...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

> A local hunting/fishing/outdoors store...won't mention names,but it's a mom/pop run place which has millions of $$ in inventory



Most likely because it does not exist or they do not sell WC that cheap


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 14, 2011)

:ciao:Well sir ... It cost me $17 for 15lb and that seem like a good price. I live next to Lake Erie and there are no place around this area like the one the poster described.:ignore::giggle:

I notice that the casting I bought is a whole lot denser than the casting my worms produced ... God Rest their wormy souls...:cry:

It looks like the farmer fed the worms nothing but some kind of grain feed.  My was paper light, of course because I used paper and veggies scraps.

Since it is denser do I have to use as must per volume as I did my castings?:stoned::confused2:


HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Most likely because it does not exist or they do not sell WC that cheap



You calling me a liar, duck?? If so, please read the rules. Why on earth would I make something like this up?? Need me to take a few pics and prove this to you?? The place still has bags out front with a NICE BIG SIGN...I don't want to tell where because I know some lurkers are near me and I don't want another price increase (I know, selfish...why I didn't say this when I said I would't post name).


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> You calling me a liar, duck?? If so, please read the rules. Why on earth would I make something like this up?? Need me to take a few pics and prove this to you?? The place still has bags out front with a NICE BIG SIGN...I don't want to tell where because I know some lurkers are near me and I don't want another price increase (I know, selfish...why I didn't say this when I said I would't post name).



I didn't call you anything. You are just assuming.

Sure take a few pics with the price and all those bags they got.

And here I thought this forum was here to *help* your fellow growers:holysheep:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> :ciao:Well sir ... It cost me $17 for 15lb and that seem like a good price. I live next to Lake Erie and there are no place around this area like the one the poster described.:ignore::giggle:
> 
> I notice that the casting I bought is a whole lot denser than the casting my worms produced ... God Rest their wormy souls...:cry:
> 
> ...



I've not bought castings anywhere other than the place I do now, so no idea if mine are denser, but the bag is a sand bag sized tarp type "fabric" (not very large bag) and it weighs 30#. I dump in a few bags, mix in perlite and the other ingredients....makes a nice soil!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

So, only implying then, huh? 

Yep, helping others as in telling them it's out there, not going to help myself pay more though...already happened once!

And no, I don't feel the need to prove ANYTHING to you...duck! And won't waste my time....it's obvious you have an issue with me, so why not ignore my posts instead of playing games?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> So, only implying then, huh?
> 
> Yep, helping others as in telling them it's out there, not going to help myself pay more though...already happened once!
> 
> And no, I don't feel the need to prove ANYTHING to you...duck! And won't waste my time....it's obvious you have an issue with me, so why not ignore my posts instead of playing games?



because you keep spewing hogwash with many of your posts.jmo:ignore:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Again, duck if you have a problem, come on out and say something...or ignore me. Your actions are rude, and really not painting yourself in a good light. It seems telling you can't stay away from my posts, yet you complain I "spew"...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Again, duck if you have a problem, come on out and say something...or ignore me. Your actions are rude, and really not painting yourself in a good light.




:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Not according to the positive reps and pm's I have been receiving:hubba:


You are so upset that instead of giving me a neg rep you gave me a positive when you told me to grow up:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Call it a gift. Also call this the last I respond to your games...have a great day! Oh, and duck, I'm far from mad....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Just calling it as I see it.:laugh:

Thanks for the gift


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Calling it like I see it. Around here if you can't/don't back it up with pictures or documinted(?) proof its labeled cow droppings and most egnore it


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Then please do ignore it...this hurts me not a bit, and still leaves the info out there so others can benefit. Someone playing games just buries the info...now how's that helping? And truly if you need proof, you're in for a hard life!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Ozzy, sent you a PM


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry for jacking your thread GrowRebel, over Roddy's nonsense.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Talking prices on a international/world wide site is not a good idea. What some of us can buy for pennies other have to pay hundreds of dollars for. All it does is lead to arguements


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Actually, it opens people's eyes to potentially saving money and I would not apologize for trying to help. I do apologize for the actions of one member hijcking this thread, though! I sent Ozzy the info cuz I trusted he'd be adult enough not to re-post......


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

The type of pace you're searching for is a sort of "Dunham's" or "Cabela's" only on a smaller, family setting. Yet, they do have upwards of over a mil in inventory as I can tell (gun safes and guns alone...WOW). They aren't directly on any lakes, located in a city almost centered of several sport lakes in my area, so look around in areas you may not normally think of (or do a search with google or yellow pages LOL). It's not likely these places will advertise having the WC (the store I buy from calls it worm dirt), my store only started advertising (big sign in front of large pile) after we started buying in bulk!

It's out there, you just need to find it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe it is _Franks_ then


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh and I should add that every bag I've opened has had an abundance of worms still living in the "worm dirt" (they sure looked at me funny when I asked for worm castings the first time :rofl: )...so free worms as well. I just dump them in with the soil and let them live in the pots!!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

What a joke you are...pcduck

At least you could sign your rep :rofl: :rofl: But seriously, are you so hurt by the truth that you'd play these games and try belittling me? Does it bther you I'm trying to help? Man, that's just sad....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

I do :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Never seen a bag of wc that had worms in it. Most suppliers screen their casting and keep all the worms and worm cassings(egg clutches)for selling or making more castings. With it being labeled Worm Dirt it makes me think they just shoveled the worm beds into a bag and you are getting everything they put into the bed for bedding and feeding


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Never seen a bag of wc that had worms in it. Most suppliers screen their casting and keep all the worms and worm cassings(egg clutches)for selling or making more castings. With it being labeled Worm Dirt it makes me think they just shoveled the worm beds into a bag and you are getting everything they put into the bed for bedding and feeding



Yeah they are in the business of selling worms, but they just give them away for free:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Never seen a bag of wc that had worms in it. Most suppliers screen their casting and keep all the worms and worm cassings(egg clutches)for selling or making more castings. With it being labeled Worm Dirt it makes me think they just shoveled the worm beds into a bag and you are getting everything they put into the bed for bedding and feeding




As I said, mom/pop.

No, it's purely castings, maybe some soil as well, nothing like food or impurities at all. And yeah, tons of free worms!! A big bonus! I have worms at work in all my pots...but then, I've heard others do this as well!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> As I said, mom/pop.
> 
> No, it's purely castings, maybe some soil as well, nothing like food or impurities at all. And yeah, tons of free worms!! A big bonus! I have worms at work in all my pots...but then, I've heard others do this as well!!




I wonder what they eat cause worms die if they have no food


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Still playing your games, duck, I see :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

If worms are living in it. it has to have more than just castings in the bag. I don't believe worms eat their own poo, other animals poo yes their own I don't think so.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, all I know is there's worms, it's beautiful black castings and I'm very happy. If that's a problem, sorry, but I can't explain what I don't know, can only report what I have and how I get it.

And at $2/30# bag, even if the beautiful black soil is half plain soil, I'm still well ahead?? So instead of questioning and playing games, maybe take what info is given and lok around...or move on. I'll be happy to continue to defend against the nay saying as long as the game is played, though...

But looking through a freshly opened bag....I see only beautiful black and worms....BONUS! Or are we even doubting I have bags here :rofl: :rofl: Hey, did we land on the moon or not?? All I saw were pics...they surely could have been faked. :rofl: :rofl: sorry, I just find it a little comical....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Still playing your games, duck, I see :rofl: :rofl:



Nope just calling you out on your hogwash:ignore:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nope just calling you out on your hogwash:ignore:



prove me wrong, duck or yo're just trolling. Can't do it? sad sad sad.....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> prove me wrong, duck or yo're just trolling. Can't do it? sad sad sad.....







			
				http://www.thewormfarm.net/shopcontent.asp?type=FAQ said:
			
		

> *What do worms eat?
> *Worms eat organic, decomposed material. Additionally, worms  actually feed on the bugs, bacteria, and fungus that grow on your  organic waste as it decomposes.
> ​



What does yours eat?


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

wow, proved you know what worms eat....brilliant. Now can you prove I'm lying or are you lost as to proving the real point? :rofl: so sad.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Anywho, to the OP, look around and see if you can't fid a better deal...they're out there if you look! If, when you find a place, you decide you don't lke the product, you can then choose to not buy, but at least you have options. All I'm trying to give is help, sorry if it has ruined your thread.

I'm sure duck hasn't finished playing games and will try burying this too, sorry, for such actions, unbecoming a member of this forums imho.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

As much as I hate to I have to apologize to Roddy.

Just got this back from Knutson's



> We sell worm dirt not worm casings and at this time it is $2.00 per bag. A bag can weigh 30-40 lbs depending on the moisture content.
> Thank You
> Knutson's



So I apologize...now the cat is out of the bag. I think I will drive the semi dump up there and get a boatload


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

THANKS Ozzy, lets me know who to trust.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

So now we know they are selling what the bag sayes"Worm Dirt" not pure worm castings


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't take sides til I find the truth I thought everybody knew that


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, and at $2/bag, I bet if you went through 2 bags you'd get one bag of pure castings about the size sold as pure castings. 

Hmmm....seems to me I never stated the bags were pure castings, but never said they weren't, hope my misleading didn't cause people to make the mistake I have :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Dude we live in the same area:rofl:

Just let your fingers do the walking:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I don't take sides til I find the truth I thought everybody knew that



No, just thought you had character enough to not stab a fellow in the back..my bad.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy all you have to do is google hunting and fishing stores in MI and it shows up. After that it is just an e-mail away...I also e-mailed _Franks_ just in case you were to drive that far up

And it also explains what your worms are feeding on


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

If that's the case, my apologies to ozzy. 

As well, if that's the case, sure made taking all the time to try to belittle me look silly...now didn't it? Hard to understand someone being harangued as such all for trying to help. And told I'm a joke for my efforts...nice! 

Well, this joke has broad shoulders and will continue to supply help, if it makes you laugh, at least you're happy!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Another place you may not have noticed is Jay's...they're in the same league as those already mentioned. Up near Manistee, for those in the area.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Been easier to just fuss up and tell us and to really try to help our fellow growers instead of hiding behind your lame excuses


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Another place you may not have noticed is Jay's...they're in the same league as those already mentioned. Up near Manistee, for those in the area.



My father was an Upper and I have 2 rentals in MI. The Houghton Lake area and Curtis..So I have been there many times


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Been easier to just fuss up and tell us and to really try to help our fellow growers instead of hiding behind your lame excuses



Nah, I'm not in the business of advertising for anyone, and especially when it could impact MY prices...sorry. Since the OP isn't from here, the info wouldn't have helped him/her anyway...right?? So, instead of all the games, why not embrace the info. I mean, that's what we're supposed to be here for, right? To help?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

You are not helping. Since RebelGrower lives down the road maybe she will split the cost of diesel fuel with me


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

If you're that far down the road, you'll not make out much, but have fun :rofl: :rofl: I may just have to go buy them out so it's a total waste though.....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

(don't tempt me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: )


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> If you're that far down the road, you'll not make out much, but have fun :rofl: :rofl: I may just have to go buy them out so it's a total waste though.....
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



I am really close.Better hurry cause when I pull up I am gonna get 20 tons of the worm dirt. Plus they will not even have to bag it :rofl:  That way I can start my own business of selling worms since they give so many away for free.

Plus they are only a phone call away. I bet they will save it for me especially since they don't have to bag it


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

LMAO...you don't know the fine lads at Knutson's my friend!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> LMAO...you don't know the fine lads at Knutson's my friend!



I know that if they can make just as much money with half the work they will do it. People do not stay in business to work harder for less money


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

You might also know that all are bagged already, they don't have wc in the winter months....what's already bagged is all they'll have until spring. That's likely the case of any shop in colder climates, if you're looking! And I'm only going by what I was told at Knutson's, but they told me they buy their worms.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> You might also know that all are bagged already, they don't have wc in the winter months....what's already bagged is all they'll have until spring.



Oh well I guess they can use the forklift to load my trailer with _worm dirt_


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Again, seems you have no clue of the lads at Knutson's....but do carry on! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Again, seems you have no clue of the lads at Knutson's....but do carry on! :rofl: :rofl:



Oh my gosh do you really believe that they would save the worm dirt just for you:rofl: If they did what you think they do they would not be in business for as long as they have :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL duck, this is why I said you don't know them very well. It's always been fcfs there, which is only practical business sense! Also, if you thought they'd load you... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyway, back to the wc, look around and find what options you have!! There's great deals out there, see if you can't find something that works for you!

And hey, if the pay's good enough, I'll deliver....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

One phone call and a credit card number and yes they would save it

Are you that naive?

Money talks a hogwash walks...start walking:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh brother....stop yapping at the gums and call then already. Or does hogwash actually just talk a good game?


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey OP, I'd like to tell you that molasses can be bought for around $1.25/gallon, if you're looking for a cheap source. Head over to any feed mill and check with them. Prices will OF COURSE vary and I am only giving an example of what can be found, but there's a big savings to be made if you do a bit of searching!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No, just thought you had character enough to not stab a fellow in the back..my bad.


 
I Don't stab in the back. I'll straight out call you out and meet face to face with no problem just give me a place.

What You good old mom and pop place has done is cleaned out their bed by shoveling it into beds and instead of just tosing it away, they are saleing it to people cheep.

For growing in it should be great but if you are making teas if will probly mess of the brew


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> If that's the case, my apologies to ozzy.
> 
> As well, if that's the case, sure made taking all the time to try to belittle me look silly...now didn't it? Hard to understand someone being harangued as such all for trying to help. And told I'm a joke for my efforts...nice!
> 
> Well, this joke has broad shoulders and will continue to supply help, if it makes you laugh, at least you're happy!



A few posts later...


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I Don't stab in the back. I'll straight out call you out and meet face to face with no problem just give me a place.
> 
> What You good old mom and pop place has done is cleaned out their bed by shoveling it into beds and instead of just tosing it away, they are saleing it to people cheep.
> 
> For growing in it should be great but if you are making teas if will probly mess of the brew



If what I was told is true, there are no beds, they buy their worms.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

So they buy the worm dirt too


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Oh brother....stop yapping at the gums and call then already. Or does hogwash actually just talk a good game?



Oh Roddy you do  not get it and never will:ignore:

Why is it that every conversation you are in there confrontation?
The common denominator is you, in case you have not figured that out.

You should really just sit back and read before posting and maybe you would be able to understand what people are trying to explain to you instead of going off on major tangents just to prove to yourself that you are right.

This whole discussion and waste of space could have been avoided if you would have 1 known what you were talking about. 2 not been acting like a child and not wanting to share or help your fellow grower 3 learn to get over something when you are wrong and just accept it.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, they're doing us growers a real deal, and my plants love me for it! During transplant to bud, I tend to add a little of this to keep the green up!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry duck, but the only reason for confrontation in the last few convos were YOU! Maybe you might read back and see how your posts are a continual harassment? Maybe the pm calling me a joke when I am the one who was right? Maybe being called a liar?? no, I believe that's ALL YOU! And why?? because you still carry a grudge over how I spoke to Hal?? Because I tell it as I see it? Or just because you don't like me...well, ignore would make life better for you.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Oh Roddy you do  not get it and never will:ignore:
> 
> Why is it that every conversation you are in there confrontation?
> The common denominator is you, in case you have not figured that out.
> ...




Again, the childish acts were brought on by you. I'm not obliged to give out where I buy, knowing the price can be cheaper was the message. But, you're still playing the game, aren't you? can't stop, can you? Also, you did apologize after finding me to be right...so maybe it's YOU who should accept being wrong? WOW


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sorry duck, but the only reason for confrontation in the last few convos were YOU! Maybe you might read back and see how your posts are a continual harassment? Maybe the pm calling me a joke when I am the one who was right? Maybe being called a liar?? no, I believe that's ALL YOU!



Well there you go again trying to prove to yourself that you are right.

1 How many threads just today has been all controversy because you cannot/will not accept you were wrong. Oh wait that right we are all wrong and you are right I forgot:ignore:

2 I did not pm you and never have.

3 I never called you a liar, you called yourself that.

4 You are not right they do not sell worm casings they sell worm dirt. Big difference.

Must I go on?


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

And lastly duck, what right have you to demand I give out where? NONEYA! If you don't like the message, leave or prove me wrong....not play those childish games!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well there you go again trying to prove to yourself that you are right.
> 
> 1 How many threads just today has been all controversy because you cannot/will not accept you were wrong. Oh wait that right we are all wrong and you are right I forgot:ignore:
> 
> ...



Nope, you gave bad rep...my mistake. Either way...

Yep, you called me a liar. You can deny all you wish, but it's in plain writing.

Castings....they ARE selling castings. Maybe not pure, but deny there's castings...can you? So no, right. Thanks...will wait for your next part of this game!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, I'm more than certain you'll go on, duck....no doubt in my mind.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> And lastly duck, what right have you to demand I give out where? NONEYA! If you don't like the message, leave or prove me wrong....not play those childish games!




Well I proved you wrong and you still will not accept it. Remember the post where I said I e-mailed them?

I even gave you the benefit of the doubt and apologized and even that was not enough for you. So if you are going to have a hissy fit go to your bedroom and have it not here.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

I've asked you time and again to stop playing these games, I think you feel if you push enough, I'll say something to get in trouble...keep dreaming! Subject has been changed several times to bring it back to the topic, you still derail and play games. What is it with you??


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the good laugh Roddy.

But like I said before that* if *you would have known what you were talking about in the first place none of this would have happened, but since you did not you are just trying to prove to yourself that you do. You are blinded by your own mistakes.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it'sd help if you didn't pretend to know what I'm talking about....maybe that would help! See...I know what I'm talking about and am happy to help. You? Well, you just keep playing games and pretending like you proved me wrong....if it'd shut your yapping, I'll pretend to agree...will that finally get you to stop derailing??


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

lol....no, I know it won't...just dreaming aloud. BTW duck, I'm done with your games...post anything you want, wideopen chance for your spewings! Have fun, back to ignoring you.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I think it'sd help if you didn't pretend to know what I'm talking about....maybe that would help! See...I know what I'm talking about and am happy to help. You? Well, you just keep playing games and pretending like you proved me wrong....if it'd shut your yapping, I'll pretend to agree...will that finally get you to stop derailing??



I do not need to pretend you have done it for me:rofl:



> look around for a big hunting/fishing store around you, likely they sell  their *worm castings* (most buy or raise tons of worms resulting in tons  of castings). I get mine for $2/30# bag. I have 30 bags sitting in wait  currently, most of which have plenty of live worms crawling about  inside!



1)They do not sell worm casing, they sell worm dirt



> A local hunting/fishing/outdoors store...*won't mention names*, but it's a  mom/pop run place which has millions of $$ in inventory and sells all  baits including worms! I'd wager many lake communities would have  something similar. The store I get mine from actually raised it's price  from $1/30# bag last year when all of us started buying in bulk...



2) Unwilling to help your fellow grower



> You calling me a liar, duck?? If so, please read the rules. Why on earth  would I make something like this up?? Need me to take a few pics and  prove this to you?? The place still has bags out front with a NICE BIG  SIGN...I don't want to tell where because I know some lurkers are near  me and I don't want another price increase (I know, selfish...why I  didn't say this when I said I would't post name). 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________



2) I never called you a liar you did



> I've not bought castings anywhere other than the place I do now, so no  idea if mine are denser, but the bag is a sand bag sized tarp type  "fabric" (not very large bag) and it weighs 30#. I dump in a few bags,  mix in perlite and the other ingredients....makes a nice soil!



3) You still think you are buying worm casings when you are actually buying worm dirt




> The type of pace you're searching for is a sort of "Dunham's" or  "Cabela's" only on a smaller, family setting. Yet, they do have upwards  of over a mil in inventory as I can tell (gun safes and guns  alone...WOW). They aren't directly on any lakes, located in a city  almost centered of several sport lakes in my area, so look around in  areas you may not normally think of (or do a search with google or  yellow pages LOL). It's not likely these places will advertise having  the WC (the store I buy from calls it *worm dirt*), my store only started  advertising (big sign in front of large pile) after we started buying in  bulk!



4) you finally called it what it is



> As I said, mom/pop.
> 
> No, it's purely *castings*, maybe some soil as well, nothing like food or  impurities at all. And yeah, tons of free worms!! A big bonus! I have  worms at work in all my pots...but then, I've heard others do this as  well!!



5) Now it is worm casting again



> No, just thought you had character enough to not stab a fellow in the back..my bad.



6) Here you just taking stabs at anyone



> Nah, I'm not in the business of advertising for anyone, and especially  when it could impact MY prices...sorry. Since the OP isn't from here,  the info wouldn't have helped him/her anyway...right?? So, instead of  all the games, why not embrace the info. I mean, that's what we're  supposed to be here for, right? To help?



7)Where is your help? Just assuming 



> If you're that far down the road, you'll not make out much, but have fun :rofl: :rofl: I may just have to go buy them out so it's a total waste though.....



8) This is playing games



> Anyway, back to the *wc*, look around and  find what options you have!! There's great deals out there, see if you  can't find something that works for you!
> 
> And hey, if the pay's good enough, I'll deliver....




9) Back to calling it worm casting when in fact it is worm dirt



> Sorry duck, but the only reason for confrontation in the last few convos  were YOU! Maybe you might read back and see how your posts are a  continual harassment? Maybe the pm calling me a joke when I am the one  who was right? Maybe being called a liar?? no, I believe that's ALL YOU!  And why?? because you still carry a grudge over how I spoke to Hal??  Because I tell it as I see it? Or just because you don't like me...well,  ignore would make life better for you.



10) See all of the above posts, just repeating. Confrontations with Hal, Ozzy, nvthis, and anyone else that does not agree with you

Do you need more proof? Just go to that other thread for it


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

And so, to recap for you OP, look for a good outdoor store and check out your options, saving money is a great thing!! Keep in mind that what you're buying may not be pure worm castings, but hey, for the big savings in price I'M SEEING, I am quite happy especially since the bonus is rich soil.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2011)

this thread direction makes me sad  happens all the time. For older folks, all yall's need to take a dose and grow up. Anonymous internet genital comparisons are pathetic and pointless...

if i was a mod I'd ban all you ppl, you're continually polluting threads with this b s. Sucks...

eace:,

7ge


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2011)

GrowRebel I would be very careful if you decide to use this *worm dirt* as it still has organic/ food scraps(since it is teaming with worms and worms need food to survive) in it which will cause it to leech leachte which will kill your plants. The choice is yours.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 16, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> lol....no, I know it won't...just dreaming aloud. BTW duck, I'm done with your games...post anything you want, wideopen chance for your spewings! Have fun, back to ignoring you.



You said this back on post #36.:ignore: Didn't you get your own memo?

@7GE

Yep, after the first 1 1/2 pages, this has been a waste of bandwidth. 

Wet


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

I happen to have very healthy and happy gals producing upwards of 6 oz of killer bud per plant...and have been using this worm casting/soil mix for over a year, please be sure to take all the precautions with a grin of salt. Again, you have the choice out there, find what works for you and be happy!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> You said this back on post #36.:ignore: Didn't you get your own memo?
> 
> @7GE
> 
> ...



Yeah, wet, then duck apologized and I thought grew up...fooled me again!! However, I am very happy to share helpful info and will stand behind my word regardless of how much someone tries to belittle me. All I ask is prove me wrong and I'll be more than happy to drop it.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 16, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> GrowRebel I would be very careful if you decide to use this *worm dirt* as it still has organic/ food scraps(since it is teaming with worms and worms need food to survive) in it which will cause it to leech leachte which will kill your plants. The choice is yours.



Actually, this *worm dirt* is correctly called vermicompost and that statement could be true or false, depending on what they feed the worms. Stuff like laying mash (ground up corn), is great and the worms love it. It will also sour if mixed into the bedding. You only use it on the surface for feeding.

All I use is vermicompost, since the bedding in my bins is never completely consumed.

But what I use for bedding is basically the beginnings of my soil mix (peat moss, perlite, lime, kelp meal and some other rock dusts). For food, it is mostly coffee grounds, alfalfa, wheat and soy meal, that I sorta 'bokashi' and comfrey from the bed. We don't generate very much in the way of food scraps. The laying mash, I stop a month or so before I harvest the bin, since I harvest the entire bin at the same time.

Anyway, this is stuff I would be adding to my mix anyway, so if it's not 100% consumed, no big deal. I know exactly what's in there.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2011)

Let it go Roddy and get over it and get a bit more mature.

I have proved you wrong many many many times.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

Appreciate the info wet!

When food was mentioned, I pictured coffee grounds and such as well, why I said I saw none present in a comment before, just nice beautiful black gold! I've been using this stuff for over a year and have had chance to get a good look/smell of it, never seen food present. I have seen many many worms, but I've read reports of people putting worms in with their pots and having living worms at the end of harvest...so don't and didn't see an issue.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2011)

www.wormfarmingrevealed.com/leachate-vs-worm-tea.html said:
			
		

> Leachate contains phytotoxins (toxins that can harm plants). Some of these toxins are created by bacteria. Yes, not all bacteria are good. When a worm farm becomes anaerobic (lack of oxygen) it creates chaos, or when there is too much nitrogen rich food, the good bacteria are at war with the bad bacteria. Ultimately if you don't keep the conditions right for the good bacteria then they will lose. in any case though, every worm bin has good and bad microbes no matter how well you take care of you worm farm. This is ok of course, as long as the good ones out number the bad ones. Some leachate can contain harmful pathogens. Landfills always lay down a barrier underneath the compost to keep the leachate from entering into lakes and streams.
> 
> When you ad fresh food to the worm bin it starts to break down and goes into a mesophilic process. A mesophile is an organism that thrives in temperatures between 70-104 degrees Fahrenheit. So the bin heats up quite a bit allowing these organisms to multiply exponentially until it can cool back down. Any temperature above this range would then be called a thermophilic process. "Thermophiles" begin to multiply between 105-170 degrees Fahrenheit. These are good temperatures to have in a compost pile outside. It kills off harmful pathogens and unwanted seeds.
> 
> ...



ok?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.redwormcomposting.com/reader-questions/using-worm-bin-leachate/ said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there seems to be misleading information provided by  some worm bin manufacturers (and website owners). The terms worm tea,  worm compost tea, castings tea, or vermicompost tea _should_  actually refer to the liquid fertilizer created by steeping (soaking)  quality castings/compost in water (often aerated) for a period of time.  The problem is that many people refer to the liquid that drains out from  a worm bin as worm tea, when the proper term for this is actually  leachate.
> Obviously, were only talking about words here so it probably seems  like Im splitting hairs, but keeping the distinction between these  terms is actually quite important. While leachate can certainly have  value as a liquid fertilizer (especially when drained from a mature worm  bin), it should be treated with a lot more caution than good quality  worm tea. As water passes down through a worm bin it can pick up all  sorts of unstable metabolites (various products/intermediates of the  decomposition process)  if for example, you can some fairly anaerobic  zones in your worm bin, you can end up with various phytotoxic (plant  harming) compounds in your leachate.
> Finished composts are much better to use for worm tea creation  because they are much more uniform in composition, and the vast majority  (if not all) the potentially harmful compounds have been converted into  something more stabilized. The microbial community present in these  materials tends to be more beneficial as well.
> Again, Im not trying to say that leachate is poison and should  never be used  I just recommend taking some extra steps, or at least  using it with caution. I would probably dilute it and aerate with an  aquarium air stone before using it myself. You can probably get away  with using it outdoors and with hardy plants, but I certainly wouldnt  recommend putting it straight on houseplants or using with plants that  tend to be a little temperamental.



more


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

*When you ad fresh food to the worm bin it starts to break down and goes into a mesophilic process.* I don't think they're feeding this soil before selling it, and I know I'm not.

*This instability is usually accompanied by a smelly or foul odor.* The lack of that might be a telling sign.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Unfortunately there seems to be misleading information provided by some worm bin manufacturers (and website owners). The terms &#8216;worm tea&#8217;, &#8216;worm compost tea&#8217;, &#8216;castings tea&#8217;, or &#8216;vermicompost tea&#8217; should actually refer to the liquid fertilizer created by steeping (soaking) quality castings/compost in water (often aerated) for a period of time. The problem is that many people refer to the liquid that drains out from a worm bin as &#8216;worm tea&#8217;, when the proper term for this is actually &#8216;leachate&#8217;.* This is talking about teas, not what is being discussed at all.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I guess you do not understand what you are using and/or talking about. There is nothing I can do about that since you are unable to learn


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

How's your plants doing wet? Mine are loving this stuff, as toxic as it's supposed to be!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

I wonder though, does this stuff supposedly stay toxic, or can it become useful with time...like maybe a month or two? Or doesn't that supposed food in the soil ever become safe to use? 

I'm guessing it does, which is why I'm having such great results. 

*Finished composts are much better to use for worm tea creation because they are much more uniform in composition, and the vast majority (if not all) the potentially harmful compounds have been converted into something more stabilized. The microbial community present in these materials tends to be more beneficial as well.*

Oh, and this is particularly interesting:

*Again, I&#8217;m not trying to say that leachate is &#8220;poison&#8221; and should never be used &#8211; I just recommend taking some extra steps, or at least using it with caution. I would probably dilute it and aerate with an aquarium air stone before using it myself. You can probably get away with using it outdoors and with hardy plants, but I certainly wouldn&#8217;t recommend putting it straight on houseplants or using with plants that tend to be a little temperamental.*

So...even if it is unfinished compost, it's still going to produce useful teas in the end...if one were worried about making tea? I wonder if, by dilute he could also mean mix well with other ingredients in an effort to make a supersoil?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2011)

Break it down like this

*Worm dirt* is a good growing medium so far for Roddy. And basically WD is uses a pre-mixed "soil" using the worm farmer's bed clean out.

*Worm Castings* are worm poo the is collected from worm beds and used for soil mix additives and making teas.



Hey Hick shoot this horse and put it out of it misery.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Hey Hick shoot this horse and put it out of it misery.*

I'm truly curious as to the answer, Ozzy. I believe there's room for learning here...and more than just I!  Besides, I reported this thread a few times yesterday already....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't mean close the thread Roddy, this debate is at the point where Hick usually post a link or 2 to info that will iluminate the subject


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll add one more thing to this, I've read people in this very forum putting worms in their pots, these worms still alive after the harvest. I am willing to bet my hind teeth that the people that did this didn't add food, so the worms lived, but not on anyting in the soil that would harm the plant...right?

So, reasonable to say that worms could live in my soil long after the "toxic" contaminants are gone?

edited mistaken word thread out where it should have said forum


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I didn't mean close the thread Roddy, this debate is at the point where Hick usually post a link or 2 to info that will iluminate the subject




:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> How's your plants doing wet? Mine are loving this stuff, as toxic as it's supposed to be!



That could be the source of your pm


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd chalk that up to a flooded basement a few weeks back.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Roddy, What color is the sky? Is it Blue?


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

Nope, BLACK as night....you got windows??

You don't like that there's an answer to your comment? Considering I got PM a week and a few days after the flood and have NEVER had it before the move downstairs (Michigan basement...you may know something about those???), whereas I've been using the soil on hand since the harvest before this (and still have another harvest worth mixed and sitting from same batch), I would say I am pretty much on track. See, I know what's going on with my grow, I'm here...or can you tell without pics? Or hey, I know, your theory is the only answer acceptable.

Or are you simply back to being a hassle and needing ignored again??


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 16, 2011)

whats it been guys 36 hours?  3 days?  arent you tired of it yet.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

BTW....since you'e so up on this worm dirt, why not take a shot at those questions??? I'm really curious as to the answers!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 16, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> whats it been guys 36 hours?  3 days?  arent you tired of it yet.



Dman, I am truly wanting answers to the questions I posed, or I'd still be ignoring him. As is obvious, he cannot leave this alone, can't add anything of help...just hassle. I have tried to bring this back to topic a dozen times, can't get him to stop, no matter. And yes, I am disgusted with the bickering, could truly do without.....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *Nope, BLACK as night*....you got windows??




This just goes to prove that all you want to do is argue.




> (Michigan basement...you may know something about those???),



Yes I know about the flooding and the road closures



> why not take a shot at those questions???



The answers are in the posts that I quoted:doh: and in my previous post:doh:



> look around for a big hunting/fishing store around you, likely they sell their *worm castings* (most buy or raise tons of worms resulting in tons of castings). I get mine for $2/30# bag.



Roddy if you would have just called your worm dirt, worm dirt instead of worm casting this all could been avoided, but for some reason you cannot comprehend this, or you just do not know what you have. Even after the people that sold it to you said it was worm dirt and not worm casting, but there again you keep insisting that it is worm castings:ignore:

I have told you before to just let it go but you insist on keeping it going trying to prove your point on a subject that you do not know anything about, being that you do not even comprehend what you have.

Please ignore me, but you have also said that you would many times and still haven't


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you quack yet again duck....I see no answer, must be you're not able to give it? hope someone can. Should I repost it in case you missed it?? Ignore you? Imposible, isn't it? You just keep coming and coming, like the childhood bully in the schoolyard. Why should my info be squashed by the bully? No, I'll play your game, seems it's welcomed.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

And I again apologize to all others for this trainwreck....


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

*Roddy if you would have just called your worm dirt, worm dirt instead of worm casting this all could been avoided, but for some reason you cannot comprehend this, or you just do not know what you have. Even after the people that sold it to you said it was worm dirt and not worm casting, but there again you keep insisting that it is worm castings*

I believe I admitted this waaay back...but you're too busy trying to belittle and harass to pick up on that...or it'd mean you have nothing more to harass about if you did. So very sad.


----------



## soil (Dec 17, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *Roddy if you would have just called your worm dirt, worm dirt instead of worm casting this all could been avoided, but for some reason you cannot comprehend this, or you just do not know what you have. Even after the people that sold it to you said it was worm dirt and not worm casting, but there again you keep insisting that it is worm castings*
> 
> I believe I admitted this waaay back...but you're too busy trying to belittle and harass to pick up on that...or it'd mean you have nothing more to harass about if you did. So very sad.



this is very true duck ..... he tried 10 times an you keep going , i think with the rude help you gave an the investigation you put on his worm farmer , he knows what he has now .... he admitted it an you apolagized. ....its over. 

i dont know what kinda relationship you guys got , but 7 pages later its rediculas. 

roddy i have watched how you been on this thread an it seems you know better an already knew that anything you post , duck is gonna attack. 

i see you tryin but *you* know what hes responding with so its up to you to be the bigger man..... obviously. 


duck , your acting like hes getting ripped off over the worm dirt ? hes getting very good dirt for cheap as f. if thats really worm dirt then you cant get a better deal on the planet.

duck you may be very good at this , you may be the best. but your dedication to get rid of roddy is very very childish , even if he is just as childish on other threads .... he hasnt been on this one. 


the op just wants castings , thats all. an still noone has linked him/her to any deals , just keep tellin him to not get worm dirt. thats not gonna help. 


rod , whats your questions that are still not answered ? i will try , then we can get back to info vs bickering. 


duck i been seeing you around for years an have never seen you act like this ..... if you have that big of a prob with rod then just forget him. 

were all in the same boat :icon_smile:






soil (no offense to ANYONE!)


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *The answers are in the posts that I quoted:doh: and in :doh:my previous post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again just for you Roddy, please take the time to read them, if you are able


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

soil I never told her not to get worm dirt, I just told her the hazards.

And I have tried to let it go but Roddy just seems to be unable to accept the truth


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

soil said:
			
		

> this is very true duck ..... he tried 10 times an you keep going , i think with the rude help you gave an the investigation you put on his worm farmer , he knows what he has now .... he admitted it an you apolagized. ....its over.
> 
> i dont know what kinda relationship you guys got , but 7 pages later its rediculas.
> 
> ...



THANKS Soil! I appreciate the help and will post those questions again!! And you're correct, I'll be the bigger man and ignore the foolishness again. Just hate when someone tries to shut me up, makes me wanna shout louder....sorry!

*I wonder though, does this stuff supposedly stay toxic, or can it become useful with time...like maybe a month or two? Or doesn't that supposed food in the soil ever become safe to use? *

I'm guessing it does, which is why I'm having such great results. 



So...even if it is unfinished compost, it's still going to produce useful teas in the end...if one were worried about making tea? *I wonder if, by dilute he could also mean mix well with other ingredients in an effort to make a supersoil?*

And....

I'll add one more thing to this, I've read people in this very forum putting worms in their pots, these worms still alive after the harvest. I am willing to bet my hind teeth that the people that did this didn't add food, *so the worms lived, but not on anyting in the soil that would harm the plant...right?*

*So, reasonable to say that worms could live in my soil long after the "toxic" contaminants are gone?
*


----------



## soil (Dec 17, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *I wonder though, does this stuff supposedly stay toxic, or can it become useful with time...like maybe a month or two? Or doesn't that supposed food in the soil ever become safe to use? *
> 
> I'm guessing it does, which is why I'm having such great results.



what ? are we talkin the worm dirt or "tea" right now ?




			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> So...even if it is unfinished compost, it's still going to produce useful teas in the end...if one were worried about making tea? *I wonder if, by dilute he could also mean mix well with other ingredients in an effort to make a supersoil?*



if the unfinished compost is mixed with other soil an organic matter , then allowing it to "cook" will make the soil stable (an a supersoil in my opinion)

the unfinished compost is full of beneficials , but in some cases it can be full of pathogens an other toxins too. the adding an aerating of other ingredients will fix that an make the whole mix stable. 

was that your question ? 




			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> And....
> 
> I'll add one more thing to this, I've read people in this very forum putting worms in their pots, these worms still alive after the harvest. I am willing to bet my hind teeth that the people that did this didn't add food, *so the worms lived, but not on anyting in the soil that would harm the plant...right?*
> 
> ...



well thats hard to answer cause everyones mix is different. worms *need* certain conditions to live in , an most growers pots are not those conditions. 

with that said , the worms in your mix will eat that "toxic" stuff (why cant we cuss , this is difficult) an turn it into good dirt an beneficials. thats pretty much what the worms do .... eat good an bad microbes an **** out pure beauty. 

if someones worms made it in the pot all the way till harvest then they had *plenty* of moisture an organic matter in the mix to keep them happy. any organic matter is food to them , so top dressing with stuff would help to keep them fed.

all in all , your average growers environment is not gonna keep worms around. they will leave or die (an turn into good food for the soil!)

i would say you have the ultimate organic growing environment if you got worms living happy with the plants. there are numerous things worms can do to help the soil an the roots. 



i dont know if i answered any of your questions or not ? :stoned:






soil :fid:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 17, 2011)

This is perfect, it does answer my questions well, THANKS!! 

I do allow my soil to cook, the stuff sits for quite awhile all mixed up, with the wd sitting much longer than that before being used. I wouldn't be surprised, then, to find none (worms) in the older bags, which I would suppose means it's fairly free of toxicity. I've still got some from the first load I bought! 

THANKS again, soil!


----------



## soil (Dec 18, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> This is perfect, it does answer my questions well, THANKS!!
> 
> I do allow my soil to cook, the stuff sits for quite awhile all mixed up, with the wd sitting much longer than that before being used. I wouldn't be surprised, then, to find none (worms) in the older bags, which I would suppose means it's fairly free of toxicity. I've still got some from the first load I bought!
> 
> THANKS again, soil!



yes the free worms your gettin are still working on the WD, when you get it, plus its in a pile out front so it gets plenty of air, i wouldnt be scared to use the dirt as is , but of course since i cook my dirt , i might as well cook that too. 


soil


----------



## GREENIE_420 (May 9, 2013)

too much food is bad?


----------

